# Zapco Z300c2-SLX left channel low output



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I was doing some bench testing past couple nights. This amp was performing beautifully then all of a sudden the left channel volume dropped to about half almost. Swapped out to another Z300 and it was fine so I’m assuming it’s the amp. 

Any thoughts? And any reliable sources to get it fixed? Thanks!


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Quite bummed as I was looking to use this and 4 other sister amps for my new install. It’s just been sitting in its box. Opened the back and no leakage.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I had an issue similar with a JL audio 300/4 amp. One channel dd the same thing. I sprayed some deoxit 5 cleaner on the channel selector slider and moved it back and forth about 50 times and problem solved. Might just be a dirty contact.


----------

